# 580b



## Stephen (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 580B Loader/backhoe, and while pushing the latest snow off , I hit a very hard spot. My loader flipped down and now will not come back to the "Load " position. Any Ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Stephen! Sorry to hear of your mishap. It sounds like you may have blown a packing in the control block for the FEL. To repair it, this will require removing the control block, disassembling and unstacking the valves so you can get to the control valve operating the circuit on your FEL that is not working. Replace the packing and reassemble. I believe Case makes a repair kit for this.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 6, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the input. I will contact a Case ealer and find out . Thanks again


----------

